# Netzteil?



## -=Evil=- (24. November 2001)

Ich hol mir zu weinachten neues Mainboard(msi) mit ddr ram und darauf pack ich nen atlon xp 1500 oda 1400 ma guken von wegen geld... was fürn netzteil brauch ich dann?? ich hab als graka ne kyro 2 falls das was zur sache tut.......


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. November 2001)

ein 350watt netzteil sollte reichen, 300 könnte zu wennig sein. Der amd saugt wie sau. Aber 350watt müsste reichen.

gruss B


----------



## Interritor (24. November 2001)

300 wat sollte auch reichen 250, ist so wenig aber 350 musst gucken wie die preise, sind ob es sich lohnt. Ein 300 tuts auch gut genug hab meinem Onkel letzten einen Recherner zusammen gebastellt Athlon xp 1,5 gforce 3 und 300 wat läuft super schnuppe..........


----------

